
Ask HN: Will long hair come back after COVID? - BracketMaster
I&#x27;ve noticed a number of my friends have not been going to the barber and consequently have long hair. I&#x27;m curious to see how long this can last.
======
codegeek
Not for me. I learned to cut my own hair almost 5 years ago and never looked
back. I am too lazy to go to a barber shop. A nice Philips Norelco
trimmer/clipper, use #7 on side and #9 on top. Scissor for front and up I go.
Takes me about 20 mins but it took me a few months initially to get good at
it.

~~~
2OEH8eoCRo0
That's not laziness- that's good initiative. That's like saying, "I'm too lazy
to get fast-food so I learned to cook."

------
ksaj
Canada's prime minister started out with shaggy hair. It occasionally gets
mentioned that it's growing back again. It seems to have shocked people when
he first took the reins, and he got a hair cut. But they don't seem anywhere
near as shocked and appalled by it this time around.

My SO got a kick out of Joy Behar complaining on The View that she is wholly
incapable of doing her own hair and makeup properly, so she looks a little
less glamorous these days.

Late night TV shows are looking a lot more like YouTube video series. They
lost their live audiences, but now look a whole lot more like their
competitors.

I think a lot of this is going to be the new norm.

~~~
BracketMaster
LOL. I kinda hope so.

------
cutty
Nope. I bought Wahl clippers on eBay for $60 and started cutting my own hair.
Each haircut I gave myself improved, and now I'm really happy with the way it
turns out. Its almost as good as what I'd get at a barbershop, and I imagine
after a few more cuts I'll stop going to the barber completely. Nothing beats
the cost and convenience either. The clippers have already paid for
themselves, and I don't need to schedule an appointment weeks in advance or
drive anywhere. This is definitely something I'm going to continue doing going
forward.

------
mxab
Purely anecdotal, but a lot of people also invested in hair cutting machines
and realized that doing their hair themselves isn't too difficult, especially
when buzzing the hair quite short. I can imagine that a lot of them will
continue to do so, because they like the style, the practicality of it, or the
money saving aspect.

~~~
BracketMaster
Ah, quite possible - I had not noticed this.

------
non-entity
Heh, I've had it since before covid.

------
hanniabu
I think more people will be self-reliant and cut their own hair - at least
occasionally. As for long hair coming back in style, I think lengthier hair
has always been in style in one form or another with the exception of WWI/II
times when everybody was in the military and getting clean cuts.

------
actondev
I've been always cutting my own hair (counting maybe 10 years). But indeed
given the quarantine situation & not worrying at all about my looks, I thought
I'd give a long(er) hair look a try. I was always sporting short hair so it's
quite a change heh.

------
bushido
I personally like my hair long(er), but haven't been able to grow it out for a
few years!

Not because I didn't want to, it's just that I dislike the awkward phase
between short and when it looks nice.

I'm past that now, and it was socially acceptable!

------
_bxg1
I've been growing mine out for a couple years now; was past shoulder-length
before quarantine started :)

